# Power pivot can't get data from the data model



## 5foot9 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,
I have also posted here - https://social.technet.microsoft.co...cant-get-data-from-the-data-model?forum=excel

I've had my PC since Sept 2014 and really want to use Power Pivot in Excel. I have Windows 8.1 64bit running stand alone Excel 2013 32bit (purchased Sept 2014)
I have never been able to get Power Pivot to load, the Add-in appears on the ribbon but only produces the errors described below.
I have MySQL installed, Visual Studio 2010 for Office Runtime (x64), Open Office with text only enabled.
I've run the Configuration Analyzer Tool (OffCAT) which only showed a problem with Outlook which is fine ( I think! ) as I don't use it and reinstalled both Excel and the add-in.
If anyone can shed some light on or solve this problem it would be greatly appreciated.
I've read somewhere (forgot to bookmark) about editing script in one of the config files as there could be an accidental 'space' in the code, if I could find where I read that maybe that would help or solve this. I see somebody posted the exact same error elsewhere a few months back but received no answer so maybe this can't be rectified. 
Here are the errors I recieve:

_"We couldn't get data from the Data Model. Here's the error message we got:_

_The type initializer for 'Microsoft.Analysis.Services.XmlaClient' threw an exception._

_Configuration system failed to initialize._

_Root element is missing. (C\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\config\machine\config)_

_Root element is missing."_


When I close this error another box appears: 


_'Sorry, PowerPivot can't openthe Data Model because there was a COM exceptionwhile opening. _
_You might be opening a workbook on a corrupt installation of excel. Click Details for more information.'_


When I click 'Details' this appears:
============================
_Error Message:_
_============================_

_Object reference not set to an instance of an object._

_============================_
_Call Stack:_
_============================_

_   at Microsoft.Office.PowerPivot.ExcelAddIn.InProcServer.CannotUpgrade(GeminiWorkbook geminiWb, WorkbookConnection wbConn, String& message)_
_   at Microsoft.Office.PowerPivot.ExcelAddIn.InProcServer.LoadSandboxAfterConnection(String errorCache)_
_   at Microsoft.Office.PowerPivot.ExcelAddIn.InProcServer.LoadSafeSandboxAfterConnection(String errorCache)_
_   at Microsoft.Office.PowerPivot.ExcelAddIn.InProcServer.LoadOLEDBConnection(Boolean raiseCompleteEvent, String errorCache)_

============================


----------



## scottsen (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, that sounds frustrating 

It reads to me like C\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\config\machine\config is corrupt, which is in theory, not really part of the office install.  Maybe re-install .net ?!  

Maybe open that file and see how she is lookin!?

Not one I have seen before.


----------



## 5foot9 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes very frustrating!

Thank you so much for that piece of advice, I'll try it out and let you know how I get on.

I really know nothing when it comes to the tech side of these things so thanks again!


----------



## 5foot9 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks scottsen you was right on the money! 

I re-installed and it works fine now, really appreciate your help, so pleased its working now - just need to learn how to use it.

Regards with the utmost gratitude and best wishes


----------

